# Propogating cuttings



## Mad Professor (Mar 4, 2017)

Not trees. Blueberries.

Had great luck last year with grape cuttings that took and rooted from my ancient concord grapes. I have enough rooted cuttings to re-stock/replant my grape arbor and start another arbor this spring. Will root a few more this year from my prunings.

Will be trying blueberries this year. I have about 40-50 plants of many varieties and want to expand and make new patches. Seems like this is an inexpensive alternative to buying. Research has mentioned cuttings from new sprouts and prunings from mature wood. Use a sand/peat/pine mulch as rooting medium.

Anybody have tried this?


----------



## sgbotsford (Jun 16, 2018)

Commercially blueberries are often propagated from cuttings.

Directions here: http://articles.extension.org/pages/29211/blueberry-propagation

Can be done with either hardwood or softwood cuttings. You will need a mist system. Takes two seasons to produce a plant big enough to plant in the field.


----------

